# Manchester Detailing Supplies?



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody know of anywhere I can buy detailing supplies from in Manchester (other than Halfords)?

Thanks


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Shinearama are in Altrincham and are open saturday mornings.


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

Brilliant, thank you. Literally round the corner!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great guys Shinearama, and really helpfull with product alternatives.

Going in there is like seeing the internet shop come alive before your very eyes.

linky
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Shinearama. Even more inshore than there is on line so pays to drop by. Open Saturday morning as well :thumb:


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb:i would say shinearama as well great guys to deal with just make sure you take plenty of money with you its like a sweet shop


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:


nessy said:


> :thumb:i would say shinearama as well great guys to deal with just make sure you take plenty of money with you its like a sweet shop


:lol: I know what you mean


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

It's not Manchester but its not far off and can be a nice drive with weather like it is...

CYC (clean your car) ftw.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Another vote here for Shinearama


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Shinearama...........not biased because i work with them at all:lol:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Another one for Shinerama here too:thumb:.


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

nessy said:


> :thumb:i would say shinearama as well great guys to deal with just make sure you take plenty of money with you its like a sweet shop


Went in to get a lambwool wash mitt. Came out with some APC, some dodo juice wax, 3 microfibres, some iron x and a pump sprayer. LOL!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

tommys said:


> Went in to get a lambwool wash mitt. Came out with some APC, some dodo juice wax, 3 microfibres, some iron x and a pump sprayer. LOL!


You the guy i got the spray heads out of the back for?

if so good to meet you mate:thumb:


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

robinho said:


> You the guy i got the spray heads out of the back for?
> 
> if so good to meet you mate:thumb:


Yeah that was me! Good to meet you too. Brilliant shop. I will be coming back there definately. It is like a sweet shop lol


----------

